# Istanbul Camping or parking?



## essge (Sep 11, 2006)

Please can anyone tell me the best way to visit Istanbul with a motorhome. 
According to information from different web-sources all campings near the center of Istanbul have closed down (Londra, Florya, Ataköy). The nearest campings seem to be in Kilyos or Selimpasa far away from center.
Is it some guarded parking avilable where it is possible to stay for a few days?

Regards essge


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Essage,

The latest list of camp sites in Turkey can be found at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/691/30/ 
http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/671/30/

I've been to Istanbul twice and the only parking I know is at the Cruise Liner terminal (Karakoy International Maritime Passenger Terminal) near the Galata Bridge. There could be others of course.

Istanbul is a wonderful city and well worth a visit but the traffic is horrendous at times.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't drive in Istanbul through choice; stay outside and get a cab in.

Dave


----------

